# The Dutch rule!!!!!



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alistair Overeem (demolition man) did Todd Duffee in 19 seconds in a Dream-contest (MMA) after winning the K-1 heavyweight finals in Japan......\\/

Such a beast, Alister.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeFSD2WgJzk&feature=player_embedded


Dick


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

oooo BOy!....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Alistair Overeem (demolition man) did Todd Duffee in 19 seconds in a Dream-contest (MMA) after winning the K-1 heavyweight finals in Japan......\\/
> 
> Such a beast, Alister.
> 
> Dick


First you guys rule the dog world with the best dogs and now you are shooting for all mankind.:-D


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry guys, I was provoked to do this........O

Dick


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Sorry guys, I was provoked to do this........O
> 
> Dick


I don't think Gerry is going to be very happy with this WIN!:lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Alistair is a steroid monkey, look at his head and neck.

I've seen many of his fights on tv and he is impressive, like Lesnar is impressive...both steroid monkeys though.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Kane Velasquez would last a little longer, but still wouldnt make it out of the first round, there wont be a real UFC heavyweight champ until the reem gets his shot.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Here in Holland, it's common knowledge we breakfast with dianabol en decadurabulin, just like our dogs.

Steroid rage!



Dick


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

All that and he comes from royalty too, listen closely at about the 3:00 mark :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jIIDAB3h0


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Kane Velasquez would last a little longer, but still wouldnt make it out of the first round, there wont be a real UFC heavyweight champ until the reem gets his shot.


I don't know about that . he would never have used the tactics that was used by duffe


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> All that and he comes from royalty too, listen closely at about the 3:00 mark :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jIIDAB3h0


could really be possible, king Willem III didn't really honor the bible part which states "you won't fu*ck around". Don't know the exact phrase, but you'll know what I mean. I think the Irish members on WDF have some memories on him, if I remember well #-o


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Here in Holland, it's common knowledge we breakfast with dianabol en decadurabulin, just like our dogs.
> 
> Steroid rage!
> 
> ...


Looks like he is also having equipoise for lunch


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> First you guys rule the dog world with the best dogs and now you are shooting for all mankind.:-D



The Dutch always were the best at dogs and K1. Now they're just getting greedy! :grin::wink:
Congrats to Alistair! \\/


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The Dutch may have the best dogs with KNPV, but K1 is like doing flyball compared to UFC. Put him in the Ocatgon and we'll see! Rex Kwon Do forever!!


----------



## eugene ramirez (Jun 22, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> First you guys rule the dog world with the best dogs and now you are shooting for all mankind.:-D


Wow, he is a beast, what is his registry? KNPV or NBVK? ha ha ha

Not to take away from his impressive win, but Overeem looks a lot bigger than Duffee. But he still a beast!!!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Kane Velasquez would last a little longer, but still wouldnt make it out of the first round, there wont be a real UFC heavyweight champ until the reem gets his shot.


 
I agree with Timothy. I loved training with Dutch kickboxers...friggin mules.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

He has never fought a top ten fighter.... all unknown until then.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

thats cause nobody wants to sign a contract, even dana knows in his heart what reem will do to his brown pride mexican champion

he tested clean after the rogers KO here under state athletic commission rules and has never tested positive, ever


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Some people are just genetic freaks.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Impressive, but still #2 behind Fedor, but if semmy schilt comes back, you guys might have two of the top three (I did go to ASU though, some Im pulling for Cain)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Alistar has been doing MMA for years now and hasnt really set the world on fire. His stand up is choice but like most strikers he sucks on the ground. Fedor and Cain would both take him out.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Is it true that he has never beaten a top 5 fighter?


duffee wasnt top 50


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fedor will die of old age before his people and Dana White agree on anything. ](*,)


----------

